# Egg Cosy XXXI - Easter 2012



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

It's just under a year since I first suggested an egg cosy and egg cup as an Easter gift for friends and family and posted the pattern. It was the first thing I made when I was taught to knit over forty years ago and I've been making them ever since. That was the first time I'd ever written out a pattern, I'm not a knitting designer. Over the past year, encouraged by the response they've received, I've posted most of the designs I've made for my own use with a variety of little motifs, I enjoy doodling over coffee.

I thought I'd suggest a cosy with a traditional _Easter Egg Zig-Zag_ design for this year. I chose light Spring colours, but this is only my preference, the possibilities are endless. I hope you like it.

*Easter Egg Cosy 2012*

*Materials:*
DK weight yarn in White, Candy Apple Green and Coral Pink
Pair 4mm (US size 6) needles
Darning needle

*Tension/Gauge:*
22 stitches and 28 rows over 4"/10cms in stocking stitch

*Abbreviations:*
W: White yarn
G: Green yarn
C: Coral yarn
K: Knit
P: Purl
K2tog: Knit the next two stitches together

*Instructions:*
Work colours using the Fair Isle method, catching the yarn not in use every two stitches to avoid hanging loops.
With White yarn cast on 37 stitches.
Rows 1 and 3: K1, (P1, K1) to end
Rows 2 and 4: P1, (K1, P1) to end
_Join Green yarn_
Row 5: G: K1, (W: K5, G: K1) 6 times
Row 6: G: P2, (W: P3, G: P3) 5 times, W: P3, G: P2
Row 7: G: K3, (W: K1, G: K5) 5 times, W: K1, G: K3
Row 8: W: P1, (G: P5, W: P1) 6 times
Row 9: W: K2, (G: K3, W: K3) 5 times, G: K3, W: K2
Row 10: W: P3, (G: P1, W: P5) 5 times, G: K1, W: K3
_Break Green yarn and join Coral yarn_
Row 11: C: K1, (W: K5, C: K1) 6 times
Row 12: C: P2, (W: P3, C: P3) 5 times, W: P3, C: P2
Row 13: C: K3, (W: K1, C: K5) 5 times, W: K1, C: K3
Row 14: W: P1, (C: P5, W: P1) 6 times
Row 15: W: K2, (C: K3, W: K3) 5 times, C: K3, W: K2
Row 16: W: P3, (C: P1, W: P5) 5 times, C: K1, W: K3
_Break Coral yarn and continue in White only_
Row 17: (K1, K2tog) to last stitch, K1 (25 stitches)
Row 18: Purl
Row 19: (K1, K2tog) to last stitch, K1 (17 stitches)
Row 20: Purl
Row 21: K2tog, (K1, K2tog) to end (11 stitches)
Row 22: Purl
Row 23: (K2tog) to last stitch, K1 (6 stitches)
Row 24: Purl
Row 25: (K2tog) to end (3 stitches)
Break yarn and thread end through these 3 stitches and pull them tight.

*Finishing*
Stitch up sides taking care to align colours, weave in ends.

Happy Easter
Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

:thumbup: The colors are perfect for easter.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> :thumbup: The colors are perfect for easter.


Thank you, I thought they matched the season. If you have any of the coral left over from your grapefruit cosies and coaters, it'll be perfect. Perhaps you could post details of the yarn you found for American readers.

Dave


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dave, Another nice one.

I had a quick look at the Chelsea Flower Show. I'm going to bookmark the site so I can take a look at when I'm not reading all these posts!!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

budasha said:


> Dave, Another nice one.
> 
> I had a quick look at the Chelsea Flower Show. I'm going to bookmark the site so I can take a look at when I'm not reading all these posts!!!


Thanks Liz, I thought I'd make it an easy one to tempt people who've never tried making one before or attempted colour-work.

Chelsea is lovely, it's a great day out.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > :thumbup: The colors are perfect for easter.
> ...


I was thinking the same thing. naturally caron (Spa) coral lipstick


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

For UK readers, I used:

Sirdar Hayfield Bonus DK 
100g 280m/306yds
White Shade 961
Pink Shade 992

King Cole Dollymix DK
25g 73m/79yds
Lime Shade 71

Many other DK yarns are available, by a number of spinners.

Dave


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Dave you have another hit in my book. I love it.
Lisa


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

Aw, thanks so much for this lovely pattern. I'm gonna knit one each for all my grandchildren!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Dave you have another hit in my book. I love it.
> Lisa


Thanks Lisa, I wanted to do something traditional for Easter and since some people may want to make several, I also wanted it to be easy to make.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

nogginpodge said:


> Aw, thanks so much for this lovely pattern. I'm gonna knit one each for all my grandchildren!


Great idea, I think it's far better to give something that's useful all year, rather than an expensive box and not much chocolate. I'm glad you like the pattern.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

As I was casting off I realized I forgot a row. 

caron simply soft White 
naturally caron SPA coral lipstick
naturally caron COUNTRY foliage


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> As I was casting off I realized I forgot a row.
> 
> caron simply soft White
> naturally caron SPA coral lipstick
> naturally caron COUNTRY foliage


Looks great though, call it a design feature!

Great coaster, you're going to be busy when they see it!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > As I was casting off I realized I forgot a row.
> ...


I just have to type it up. I have a few different ones made to post with the pattern.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Very sweet you guys.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > As I was casting off I realized I forgot a row.
> ...


Pattern posted http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-67662-1.html#1223443


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Another lovely one ,the colours remind me of roses and lily of the valley it will be supurb as the easter cosy.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

There you go again and again - reminds me of a pretty Spring tulip that the squirrels like to pop off come April!

I don't celebrate Easter but Hats Off to You for another beautiful creation! :lol: 

Fisherwoman in Boston


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

fisherwoman said:


> There you go again and again - reminds me of a pretty Spring tulip that the squirrels like to pop off come April!
> 
> I don't celebrate Easter but Hats Off to You for another beautiful creation! :lol:
> 
> Fisherwoman in Boston


Thank you, I'm glad you like the design. A lot of people view the weekend as a celebration of Spring with chocolate added, these colours fit in with that idea as well.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

amudaus said:


> Another lovely one ,the colours remind me of roses and lily of the valley it will be supurb as the easter cosy.


Thank you, it's a simple design, I'm glad you think it works, have fun with it.

Dave


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Love it Dave!! Thanks for such a beautiful cozy, can't wait to surprise everyone on Easter morning! 
Thanks again,
Marianne


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Love it Dave!! Thanks for such a beautiful cozy, can't wait to surprise everyone on Easter morning!
> Thanks again,
> Marianne


Thank you, I do hope you enjoy mking them and that they look good on your table.

Dave


----------



## RosemaryKnitts (Jun 14, 2011)

I love your egg cozy patterns and they make super gifts. 
Thank you. 
Rosemary


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

RosemaryKnitts said:


> I love your egg cozy patterns and they make super gifts.
> Thank you.
> Rosemary


Thank you, have fun!

Dave


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave I love the coaster too.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jemima said:


> Dave I love the coaster too.


NanaCaren has done a lovely job, she's very clever!

Dave


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

So pretty! I love spring!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Windbeam said:


> So pretty! I love spring!


Thank you, I think it's a time for bright fresh colours too!

Dave


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

Thank you Dave for all your kindness in sharing.

CharleneM


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Charlene M said:


> Thank you Dave for all your kindness in sharing.
> 
> CharleneM


You're welcome, I hope you have fun with the pattern.

Dave


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Ooooh a real "Easter Egg" Cozy to put over my soft cooked egg...

Looks way to fun.

Thanks again Dave!


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Very pretty,will really brighten up Easter morning,thanks for the patern Fireballdave! Kathy


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm having trouble keeping up with you, Dave. I want to make them all but that leaves me no time to boil up some eggs to dress up. Such a dillema. Edith M


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Dave, I checked everyday and didn't even see a Tea Party last weekend and you must have added this wonderful tea cozy then. 
Wonder what recipes I missed!
marilyn


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> As I was casting off I realized I forgot a row.
> 
> caron simply soft White
> naturally caron SPA coral lipstick
> naturally caron COUNTRY foliage


I only noticed it because you said it. Would not have otherwise - it looks great NanaCaren..
Love the coaster...another adaptation.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Happy Easter Dave and thanks.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

That will grace any table. Thank you.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Ooooh a real "Easter Egg" Cozy to put over my soft cooked egg...
> 
> Looks way to fun.
> 
> Thanks again Dave!


Thank you, I'm glad you like this entry in the series, I thought the _Easter Egg_ theme would be appropriate.

Happy Easter
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

karhyunique said:


> Very pretty, will really brighten up Easter morning,thanks for the pattern Fireballdave! Kathy


Thanks, Eastertime always brings thoughts of Spring and light fresh hues.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Edith M said:


> I'm having trouble keeping up with you, Dave. I want to make them all but that leaves me no time to boil up some eggs to dress up. Such a dillema. Edith M


You only get to see about 75% of them, some I don't have time to chart and write instructions for. Taking an average design from a rough-book sketch to doing the sums, graphing it on paper, knitting a protoytype, writing the instructions, creating a digital chart if necessary, making a second cosy from the instructions, photographing it, formatting all the components and getting it up here takes an average of six to eight hours; there simply isn't time to do them all!

I'm sure you'll catch up, remember the events some of last year's cosies celebrate will come round again this year, you can take a day off... unless I get inventive!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Dave, I checked everyday and didn't even see a Tea Party last weekend and you must have added this wonderful tea cozy then.
> Wonder what recipes I missed!
> marilyn


Thanks, I'm glad you like my Easter design, I posted it yesterday afternoon.

The Tea Party has been going this week, it starts at 11pm London Time every Friday, when I post a link to the new thread on the old one. My receipt for _Simnel Cake_ is at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-66604-1.html

It is _Mothering Sunday_ in the UK this weekend and this is the traditional cake, it is also eaten at Easter, so you might fancy trying it.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanGreen said:


> Happy Easter Dave and thanks.


Happy Easter to you too, my pleasure.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ingried said:


> That will grace any table. Thank you.


Thank you, it's a simple design, you could choose colours to match your tableware or decor.

Dave


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Perfect! And just so beautiful.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

MrsBearstalker said:


> Perfect! And just so beautiful.


Thank you, it's a pretty time of year so I picked colours to go with the season

I hope you enjoy making it.

Dave


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Awww, so sweet, thank you Dave. Take a hug 

Ingrid


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> Awww, so sweet, thank you Dave. Take a hug
> 
> Ingrid


Thanks Ingrid, I appreciate that!

Dave


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Dave you have done it again.........love the Egg Cozy. A bookmark for sure!!


----------



## Gidget'smom (Jul 31, 2011)

Dave, your egg sweaters always amaze me, and are so beautiful.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Dave, Is the yarn acrylic, cotton, wool, or? You are knitting this cosy as a flat panel, will it work in the round? I would like to try it on a round sock loom. Moon Loomer


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Gidget'smom said:


> Dave, your egg sweaters always amaze me, and are so beautiful.


Thank you, I'm glad you like them. Egg cosies are bright and cheerful and easy to make, children love them and it encourages them to have a proper breakfast. I hope you have fun with this design.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

ladybuys said:


> Dave you have done it again.........love the Egg Cozy. A bookmark for sure!!


Thank you, do have a go, they only take a couple of hours from start to finish.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Moon Loomer said:


> Hi Dave, Is the yarn acrylic, cotton, wool, or? You are knitting this cosy as a flat panel, will it work in the round? I would like to try it on a round sock loom. Moon Loomer


Yes, it is acrylic, I generally use Sirdar _Hayfield Bonus DK_ which is a good yarn in a wide range of colours. There are a number of reasons for acrylic, it comes a wide range of colours and works well for colour-work because if its texture; it's easy care and washes up well; there are very few allergy issues with synthetic yarns, since they will be used at table, this is an advantage.

I personally prefer flat-knitting, it suits the way I work. However, since this a full width pattern using the Fair Isle technique, it could be worked in the round. Intarsia in the round is very difficult, there is a way to do it, but I haven't got the patience! With this design, you would cast on 36 stitches, removing the left-hand column of stitches. You will also need to make an adjustment to the instructions for shaping.

Good luck with it, I hope you'll post a photo and your notes at the end, I'm sure others will be grateful.

Dave


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

How very cute!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

courier770 said:


> How very cute!


Thank you, this is the design I will be giving my friends this year, together with a little chocolate egg and an egg cup. I think it makes it a personal gift, I choose different colours to reflect their interests and tastes.

I will be making a few single-stripe cosies too, here is the chart.

Have a great Easter
Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Love the colors. Most of mine will be red, blue, green & yellow. The grandsons favorite colors. One grand daughter asked for 10 in girl colors only, that means pastel shades.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Love the colors. Most of mine will be red, blue, green & yellow. The grandsons favorite colors. One grand daughter asked for 10 in girl colors only, that means pastel shades.


Thanks, a single stripe makes it even quicker to knit, all of the shaping is identical to the original.

Children are great at finding 'little jobs' to fill life's empty moments. I think I'd be tempted to teach your grand daughter to knit!

Egg cosies were the first thing I ever made, one can substitute six rows of garter stitch for the ribbing, that's always tricky for children. They're actually ideal for learning purposes, they knit up quick and with the addition of increases; if you can make an egg cosy, you know enough to make a simple sweater.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Love the colors. Most of mine will be red, blue, green & yellow. The grandsons favorite colors. One grand daughter asked for 10 in girl colors only, that means pastel shades.
> ...


----------



## eveningstar (May 8, 2011)

Another rave for Dave. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks Dave, I have been tempted.


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> It's just under a year since I first suggested an egg cosy and egg cup as an Easter gift for friends and family and posted the pattern. It was the first thing I made when I was taught to knit over forty years ago and I've been making them ever since. That was the first time I'd ever written out a pattern, I'm not a knitting designer. Over the past year, encouraged by the response they've received, I've posted most of the designs I've made for my own use with a variety of little motifs, I enjoy doodling over coffee.
> Happy Easter
> Dave


Dave 
How beautiful you made these, such lovely colors thank you for sharing the pattern.
Since I have chickens and my 1940's dinning room is chicken themed I will really make these to set around on my (small) collection of egg cups..


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

just to cute for words Dave. thanks again for sharing. NanaCaren i love the grapefruit coaster you made as well. i love the colours it looks perfect


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a dozen or so ski hat with the pom-pom on top cozies done for Easter. I used your pattern and Bernat Baby Jacquard yarn and they came out great. Thanks. 
Karen


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Rosewood513 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > It's just under a year since I first suggested an egg cosy and egg cup as an Easter gift for friends and family and posted the pattern. It was the first thing I made when I was taught to knit over forty years ago and I've been making them ever since. That was the first time I'd ever written out a pattern, I'm not a knitting designer. Over the past year, encouraged by the response they've received, I've posted most of the designs I've made for my own use with a variety of little motifs, I enjoy doodling over coffee.
> ...


Thanks, I'm glad you like my designs. A friend of mine collects egg cups and some of his wear cosies as they stand around on display.

Great chicken, I bet the eggs taste good!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

eveningstar said:


> Another rave for Dave. Thank you so much for sharing.


Thanks! Have fun making them.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

GudrunM said:


> Thanks Dave, I have been tempted.


It was just a matter of time before you saw one you liked! Thanks, have fun!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Karena said:


> I have a dozen or so ski hat with the pom-pom on top cozies done for Easter. I used your pattern and Bernat Baby Jacquard yarn and they came out great. Thanks.
> Karen


I'm glad you're having fun with them, I think it's nice to give people a personal gift whenever possible. Thought and time are more meaningful gifts.

Have a great Easter
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> just to cute for words Dave. thanks again for sharing. NanaCaren i love the grapefruit coaster you made as well. i love the colours it looks perfect


I hope it will be a hit with your family.

Happy Easter!
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

The next cosy is for all the Formula One fans around the world. The 2012 season is underway and the petrolhead in your family might like something special!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-68651-1.html#1244501

Hope you like it!
Dave


----------



## wyldeflowyr (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you, Dave - it's beautiful!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wyldeflowyr said:


> Thank you, Dave - it's beautiful!


Thank you, I'm glad you like my treatment of this traditional Easter Egg decoration. I hope you enjoy making it for your table.

Dave


----------

